# Perfekt Server Debian Jessie mit nginx



## Tango (10. Nov. 2015)

Wann erscheint eine Tutorial wie man Dbian Jessie mit Nginx installiert ?
habe mir heute sogar in der Hoffnung das Handbuch gekauft, leider da ist es auch veraltet mit Debian 6 erklärt.
Habe unter Virtualle Umgebung versucht "The Perfect Server - Debian Wheezy (nginx, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3)" Tutorial zu benutzen, aber die Pakete für Nginx sind nicht identisch mit Jessie


----------



## florian030 (10. Nov. 2015)

Nimm doch einfach das Tutorial für jessie + apache und statt apache installiest Du halt nginx.... und bei Jessie entweder php5-snmp weglassen oder snmp installieren.


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2015)

Oder gleich: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ispconfig-install-script-debian/


----------



## Tango (11. Nov. 2015)

Danke an euch beiden, werde beide varianten ausprobieren.


----------



## epek (16. Feb. 2016)

Denk bitte daran, den Default-vhost (servername _) rauszunehmen, da sonst immer der Default-Vhost statt der Domain erscheint. (ist das schon ein Necroposting?)


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2016)

Ich musste den default vhost noch nie auf einem server raus nehmen, funktioniert bestens mit default vhost an, vorausgesetzt der Browser kann SNI bei Verwendung von SSL.


----------



## epek (16. Feb. 2016)

Firefox 44.0.2 und Chromium 48.0.2564.82 auf Ubuntu sollten eigentlich, ... aber ich habe eh noch andere Probleme auch (die mir in der Form neu sind). Danke für den Hinweis. Ich installiere vielleicht noch einen Test-Server und beginne von vorne, vielleicht erschließt sich dann, was schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## Tango (15. Aug. 2016)

Zitat von Till:


> Oder gleich: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ispconfig-install-script-debian/


Wollte die RC1 Testen, ich habe MariaDB und NGinx ausgewählt, aber unter PHPMyAdmin werde ich gefragt ob ich Apache oder Lighttpd eingerichtet bekommen soll.
Ich weiß es nicht ob es bei der Stabilen Version auch erscheint. Meine Frage ist das gewollt oder ein Bug bzw. vergessene Nginx Auswahl ?


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2016)

Weder noch. Das hat das überhaupt mit ISPConfig zu tun. Das ist eine Abfrage des PHPMyadmin Paketes der Linux Distribution und die kann nur Apache oder lighttpd aber eben nicht Nginx. Auf Nginx Servern wählst Du einfach nichts aus.


----------



## Tango (15. Aug. 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort, leider habe ich Apache ausgewählt gehabt.


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2016)

Das ist egal, kannst Du so lassen.


----------

